# British wildlife pictures



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Not posted any pictures for quite a while, and this year i've been out and about a fair bit!

All my images this year have been taken with either a Canon 40D or 7D, here are a few of my favourites!

Hares Boxing, Yorkshire









Otters, Isle of Mull


















Red Squirrel, Yorkshire









Hope you like!

All of my images can be viewed on flickr 
Flickr: AlexEamesWildlife's Photostream


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

The otters are fantastic! I've been to Mull twice and only ever seen them from a distance. 

Great shots! :no1:


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks :2thumb:

Mull is fantastic for Otters but it pays to know where to look.

The North shores of Loch Scridain are one of the best spots, getting close takes a fair bit of practise and then patience.

I have found one of the best techniques for viewing otters on mull is to spot the otter from the road while it is out fishing and then move down the shore slowly each time the otter dives to hunt. using this technique you can move right down to the shore with out the otter having the slightest idea you are there.

Once on the shore its really just a waiting game for the otter to finish hunting or catch a big enough prey item that it needs to bring it out on to a rock to eat it (this seems to be more often the case with females). I have found that once the otter has chosen a place to bring prey out it will return to the exact same spot next time it catches something. 

While some otter days were fairly dry, the vast majority of my time was spent crawling over sticky, soaking wet seaweed. In fact most days i got back to the car smelling like Sushi. The results of these "crawls" however were quite pleasing.

I'm planning another trip to mull next year with some diving kit and underwater casing for the SLR.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

Fantastic pics!

Another good place on Mull for otters is behind the campsite at Craignure, the other side of the little railway.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Nice :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We watched a dog otter fishing in Loch Scridain a few years ago when we were on Mull. Did you get to see any Sea Eagles?

Also do you mind if I ask where you saw the red squirrels?


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

feorag said:


> We watched a dog otter fishing in Loch Scridain a few years ago when we were on Mull. Did you get to see any Sea Eagles?
> 
> Also do you mind if I ask where you saw the red squirrels?


Yeah, we had quite a close encounter with the grassy point sea eagles but at the time of was messing around a with a macro lens and some butterflies so i got caught with my pants down!

The red squirrel was actually taken at Simon Phillpotts Red Squirrel Hide (Yorkshire), fantastic trip well worth it from a photography point of view as you literally have wild squirrels all over the place! Details can be found on his website (Home - Wild Dales Photography by Simon Phillpotts).

I'm hoping for some snow shots of the squirrels in the Cairngorms late January, but we'll just have to wait and see!

Thanks 

Alex


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

There's a good place to spot red squirrels just north of the Ballachulish Bridge, before you get to the Corran Ferry.


----------

